

Apple CEO Tim Cook Makes Some Changes - earbitscom
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/apple-ceo-tim-cook-makes-some-changes/2011/11/02/gIQAzZaYfM_story.html?wprss=

======
theDoug
> In fact, many of Cook’s e-mails that have been leaked from Apple have
> started with that way.

This was covered in Episode 65 of The Talk Show (<http://5by5.tv/talkshow/65>)
and by other sources- Jobs also addressed the company as team something like
90% of the time. This is a typical "new boss is not the old boss!" story
without much substance.

------
cjoh
I'm glad to see Apple making at least some moves towards contributing
socially. One thing I really admire about Google is how much of their
resources they contribute to good causes -- whether it be apps for non-
profits, Summer of Code, or Google.org -- I certainly get the sense that
Google's actually interested in helping society grow and better itself, not
just selling ads. I hope to see more movement out of Apple, too.

~~~
latch
Hasn't that sense of Google's Goodness eroded for you a bit over time?

~~~
TruthElixirX
Yeah, but can you name a huge company that is better than them?

~~~
rdl
Whole Foods does a lot of good (supporting sustainable practices, small
farmers, etc.) in the course of its main business, but is 1-10% the size of
Google, depending on metric.

